# 2013 Pipe Tobacco SUPER lottery



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*Play for a chance to win 34 tins of pipe tobacco!!*
Just like we did at the end of last year, I thought it might be fun to have another Super Lottery Drawing for December 2013. This will be in addition to the regular pipe lottery, not instead of.

I'll post 35 spots with each number cooresponding with a potential powerball number. You pick your favorite number (if it's open), and that number will be your powerball potentially winning number. The person with the winning number gets one tin of pipe tobacco from each of the other players. Ultimately, the winner gets 34 tins of tobacco!

Each player may choose up to two spots if you desire, just remember that you are then on the hook for two tins to the winner (unless it's you).

If we don't have enough interest by November 25th, we'll cancel the super lottery.

The spots will start on the next post. Please copy and paste the entire field with your name in the appropriate spot with each new post (i.e. don't just say "I'm in" without copying the field in your post).

RULES, please read:
A. To Join:
1. Active member of the pipe forum (subjective).
2. Minimum one positive trader feedback, 90 days membership, and 100 posts
3. Please post your username next to an open number in the thread if you would like to join the super lottery.
4. Players can play a maximum of two numbers.

B. How the game works: 
1. Each player will choose an open number between 1-35. The total field consists of 35 players.
2. *The drawing is December 7, 2013*
3. The winning number is the official powerball drawn that night.
4. The winner is whoever has the corresponding number of the powerball.
5. The prize for winning will be one unopened 50g/2oz tin of PREMIUM pipe tobacco. No drug store tobac unless the winner requests something of that nature. If you sign up for two spots, you will be responsible for sending two tins to the winner. 
6. Non-winning players must post an acknowledgement in the super lottery payment thread, created for the drawing in the pipe WTB/WTS forum, so that we know you are aware of who won and who you should pay.
7. The winner must receive your tin, or a DC/delivery confirmation # posted in the thread, *by December 31st *or negative trader feedback may result.
8. Continental United States only, please. There are too many other variables (increased shipping rates, extended shipping times, possible seizures and duties applied, etc) for shipping to other countries.

C. Winner's responsibility:
1. Winner: either post your address in the game thread, or PM the other players your address as soon as possible. Also, make some suggestions as to the type of tobacco you prefer (e.g. English, Va, Va/Per, Burley, etc). 
2. Winner: leave positive Trader Feedback once they receive their winnings from other lottery members.
3. Winner must keep a running list in the game thread of who sends what. Please update it regularly if possible.
4. Once all the tins have been recieved, please post a photo of the winnings in the payment thread (we all like to see photos!).


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for the 2103 Pipe Tobacco SUPER lottery is December 7th*.

1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15 DanR
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30
31
32
33
34
35


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

The drawing for the 2103 Pipe Tobacco SUPER lottery is December 7th.

1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15 DanR
16
17
18
19
20
21 mikebjrtx
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30
31
32
33
34
35


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

The drawing for the 2103 Pipe Tobacco SUPER lottery is December 7th.

1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9 
10
11
12 Hambone1
13
14
15 DanR
16
17
18
19
20
21 mikebjrtx
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30
31
32
33
34
35


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

The drawing for the 2103 Pipe Tobacco SUPER lottery is December 7th.

1
2
3
4
5 splattttttt
6
7
8
9
10
11
12 Hambone1
13 splattttttt
14
15 DanR
16
17
18
19
20
21 mikebjrtx
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30
31
32
33
34
35


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

@freestoke hardly ever plays these games - so for my (early) Christmas gift to him, and a small token of my appreciation for all he contributes to this forum, I'm going to "buy" space #7 for him. He gets the win if 7 hits, but I'm covering the tin if it doesn't.

*The drawing for the 2103 Pipe Tobacco SUPER lottery is December 7th.*

1
2
3
4
5 splattttttt
6
7 Freestoke (covered by DanR)
8
9
10
11
12 Hambone1
13 splattttttt
14
15 DanR
16
17
18
19
20
21 mikebjrtx
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30
31
32
33
34
35


----------



## trenschler (Nov 18, 2012)

1
2
3
4
5 splattttttt
6
7 Freestoke (covered by DanR)
8
9
10
11
12 Hambone1
13 splattttttt
14
15 DanR
16
17
18
19
20
21 mikebjrtx
22
23
24
25
26
27 trenschler
28
29
30
31
32
33
34
35


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

1
2
3
4 MiamiMikePA
5 splattttttt
6
7 Freestoke (covered by DanR)
8
9
10
11
12 Hambone1
13 splattttttt
14
15 DanR
16
17
18 
19 MiamiMikePA
20
21 mikebjrtx
22
23
24
25
26
27 trenschler
28
29
30
31
32
33
34
35


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

1
2
3
4 MiamiMikePA
5 splattttttt
6
7 Freestoke (covered by DanR)
8
9
10
11
12 Hambone1
13 splattttttt
14
15 DanR
16
17
18 
19 MiamiMikePA
20
21 mikebjrtx
22
23
24
25
26
27 trenschler
28
29
30
31
32
33 Madbricky
34
35


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Someone please put me in for 2 and 18, copy and paste is a little difficult for me right now...


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Gotcha, Jon!

*The drawing for the Pipe Tobacco SUPER lottery will be Dec 7th*

1
2 Stonedog
3
4 MiamiMikePA
5 splattttttt
6
7 Freestoke (covered by DanR)
8
9
10
11
12 Hambone1
13 splattttttt
14
15 DanR
16
17
18 Stonedog
19 MiamiMikePA
20
21 mikebjrtx
22
23
24
25
26
27 trenschler
28
29
30
31
32
33 Madbricky
34
35


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

I'm in and will take two spots, if close to the end all the spaces are filled in and someone else wants to join in, pm me and I'll drop one slot for that person.

The drawing for the Pipe Tobacco SUPER lottery will be Dec 7th

1
2 Stonedog
3
4 MiamiMikePA
5 splattttttt
6
7 Freestoke (covered by DanR)
8
9
10
11
12 Hambone1
13 splattttttt
14
15 DanR
16
17
18 Stonedog
19 MiamiMikePA
20
21 mikebjrtx
22
23
24 er999
25
26
27 trenschler
28
29
30 er999
31
32
33 Madbricky
34
35


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm not the least bit a gambler, but this thread as been making my brain itch for two days. My will power is gone, and I'm in!


The drawing for the Pipe Tobacco SUPER lottery will be Dec 7th

1
2 Stonedog
3
4 MiamiMikePA
5 splattttttt
6
7 Freestoke (covered by DanR)
8
9
10
11
12 Hambone1
13 splattttttt
14
15 DanR
16
17
18 Stonedog
19 MiamiMikePA
20
21 mikebjrtx
22
23 El wedo del milagro
24 er999
25
26
27 trenschler
28
29
30 er999
31 El wedo del milagro
32
33 Madbricky
34
35


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

Can't wait to litter someones mailbox with a couple premium tins! Just like Er999 said...if someone wants in I'll give up one of my slots if needed.

The drawing for the Pipe Tobacco SUPER lottery will be Dec 7th

1
2 Stonedog
3
4 MiamiMikePA
5 splattttttt
6
7 Freestoke (covered by DanR)
8
9
10 bigdaddychester
11
12 Hambone1
13 splattttttt
14
15 DanR
16
17
18 Stonedog
19 MiamiMikePA
20
21 mikebjrtx
22
23 El wedo del milagro
24 er999
25
26
27 trenschler
28 bigdaddychester
29
30 er999
31 El wedo del milagro
32
33 Madbricky
34
35


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

I would like to participate as well! I will also give up a spot if someone needs it!!

1
2 Stonedog
3
4 MiamiMikePA
5 splattttttt
6
7 Freestoke (covered by DanR)
8
9
10 bigdaddychester
11 JKlavins
12 Hambone1
13 splattttttt
14
15 DanR
16 JKlavins
17
18 Stonedog
19 MiamiMikePA
20
21 mikebjrtx
22
23 El wedo del milagro
24 er999
25
26
27 trenschler
28 bigdaddychester
29
30 er999
31 El wedo del milagro
32
33 Madbricky
34
35


----------



## trenschler (Nov 18, 2012)

In a similar manner, I'll offer to take another slot if we end up short.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I will give up a slot to anyone that wants in if we fill it up.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

El wedo del milagro said:


> I will give up a slot to anyone that wants in if we fill it up.


We're only around 50% full and most people are already filling int to slots.

I think we need to advertise a little more!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Stonedog said:


> We're only around 50% full and most people are already filling int to slots.
> 
> I think we need to advertise a little more!


Yep, plenty of room. Spread the word! :tu


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Come on guys this is a no brainer!!! Think about it in these terms...lets say the avg cost of a tin of tobacco is $10. You risk $10 for a 1 in 35 chance at $340 or $20 for a 2 in 35 chance at $330...not too shabby!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

MiamiMikePA said:


> Come on guys this is a no brainer!!!


It is from a potential winnings perspective- figuring out where to put it if I won is requiring much more of my brain. When you're already sitting on well over 200 tins, you start to ask yourself "do I really need more tobacco?" I know...I never thought I would say something like that either :biggrin:


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> It is from a potential winnings perspective- figuring out where to put it if I won is requiring much more of my brain. When you're already sitting on well over 200 tins, you start to ask yourself "*do I really need more tobacco?*" I know...I never thought I would say something like that either :biggrin:


Ummm, let me think.....heck yeah!!!!!:rockon:


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm in. I'll take 17 and 22 if available.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

JuanOrez said:


> I'm in. I'll take 17 and 22 if available.


1
2 Stonedog
3
4 MiamiMikePA
5 splattttttt
6
7 Freestoke (covered by DanR)
8
9
10 bigdaddychester
11 JKlavins
12 Hambone1
13 splattttttt
14
15 DanR
16 JKlavins
17 JuanOrez
18 Stonedog
19 MiamiMikePA
20
21 mikebjrtx
22 JuanOrez
23 El wedo del milagro
24 er999
25
26
27 trenschler
28 bigdaddychester
29
30 er999
31 El wedo del milagro
32
33 Madbricky
34
35

Room for 7-13 guys still!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DanR said:


> @freestoke hardly ever plays these games - so for my (early) Christmas gift to him, and a small token of my appreciation for all he contributes to this forum, I'm going to "buy" space #7 for him. He gets the win if 7 hits, but I'm covering the tin if it doesn't.


At first, the thought of threatening you with retribution occurred to me, as in, "If I win this, Dan, you will be bombed into oblivion," but that might not be the appropriate response during the holiday season, even for someone as curmudgeonly as I. Instead, I'll join the fun, add an entry on my own dime, and -- if Dan wins, THEN I'll bomb him into oblivion.







.

1
2 Stonedog
3
4 MiamiMikePA
5 splattttttt
6
7 Freestoke (covered by DanR)
8
9
10 bigdaddychester
11 JKlavins
12 Hambone1
13 splattttttt
14 freestoke (covered by freestoke)
15 DanR
16 JKlavins
17 JuanOrez
18 Stonedog
19 MiamiMikePA
20
21 mikebjrtx
22 JuanOrez
23 El wedo del milagro
24 er999
25
26
27 trenschler
28 bigdaddychester
29
30 er999
31 El wedo del milagro
32
33 Madbricky
34
35


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

OK, Jim is one of the most unruly instigators here on the pipe side of Puff. He deserves to be punished and I hereby volunteer to cover a third slot for him, assuming the lottery commissioner doesn't object.

Dan, what say you? Can a person be _covered_ more than twice?


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Stonedog said:


> OK, Jim is one of the most unruly instigators here on the pipe side of Puff. He deserves to be punished and I hereby volunteer to cover a third slot for him, assuming the lottery commissioner doesn't object.
> 
> Dan, what say you? Can a person be _covered_ more than twice?


In theory he is only "covered" once, since he is in on his own merit. I for one have no problem with him being "covered" for a 2nd slot.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Stonedog said:


> OK, Jim is one of the most unruly instigators here on the pipe side of Puff. He deserves to be punished and I hereby volunteer to cover a third slot for him, assuming the lottery commissioner doesn't object.
> 
> Dan, what say you? Can a person be _covered_ more than twice?


I have absolutely no problem with it. In fact, I encourage it!! Mark him down as you wish.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

OK, if anyone takes issue with someone being represented three times I'll pull my "cover" of Jim. Otherwise, how's this:

1
2 Stonedog
3
4 MiamiMikePA
5 splattttttt
6
7 Freestoke (covered by DanR)
8
9
10 bigdaddychester
11 JKlavins
12 Hambone1
13 splattttttt
14 freestoke (covered by freestoke)
15 DanR
16 JKlavins
17 JuanOrez
18 Stonedog
19 MiamiMikePA
20
21 mikebjrtx
22 JuanOrez
23 El wedo del milagro
24 er999
25
26
27 trenschler
28 bigdaddychester
29
30 er999
31 El wedo del milagro
32
33 Madbricky
34
35 freestoke (covered by StoneDog)


----------



## trenschler (Nov 18, 2012)

We've still got a little time, but, as I said, I'll take another slot if needed.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

trenschler said:


> We've still got a little time, but, as I said, I'll take another slot if needed.


Plenty of room, Tony. Grab another spot while there are some numbers to choose.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

FINE, I'll take slot number 1 :wink:

1 commonsenseman
2 Stonedog
3
4 MiamiMikePA
5 splattttttt
6
7 Freestoke (covered by DanR)
8
9
10 bigdaddychester
11 JKlavins
12 Hambone1
13 splattttttt
14 freestoke (covered by freestoke)
15 DanR
16 JKlavins
17 JuanOrez
18 Stonedog
19 MiamiMikePA
20
21 mikebjrtx
22 JuanOrez
23 El wedo del milagro
24 er999
25
26
27 trenschler
28 bigdaddychester
29
30 er999
31 El wedo del milagro
32
33 Madbricky
34
35 freestoke (covered by StoneDog)

Great idea Dan!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Definitely enough participants to call this a "go", but we need to recruit a few more guys to fill in those last remaining spots!


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

1 commonsenseman
2 Stonedog
3
4 MiamiMikePA
5 splattttttt
6
7 Freestoke (covered by DanR)
8
9
10 bigdaddychester
11 JKlavins
12 Hambone1
13 splattttttt
14 freestoke (covered by freestoke)
15 DanR
16 JKlavins
17 JuanOrez
18 Stonedog
19 MiamiMikePA
20
21 mikebjrtx
22 JuanOrez
23 El wedo del milagro
24 er999
25 Brinson
26
27 trenschler
28 bigdaddychester
29
30 er999
31 El wedo del milagro
32
33 Madbricky
34
35 freestoke (covered by StoneDog)


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

The hell with it...I'll find somewhere to put it ipe:

1 commonsenseman
2 Stonedog
3 DanR (covered by Tobias Lutz)
4 MiamiMikePA
5 splattttttt
6
7 Freestoke (covered by DanR)
8 Tobias Lutz
9
10 bigdaddychester
11 JKlavins
12 Hambone1
13 splattttttt
14 freestoke (covered by freestoke)
15 DanR
16 JKlavins
17 JuanOrez
18 Stonedog
19 MiamiMikePA
20
21 mikebjrtx
22 JuanOrez
23 El wedo del milagro
24 er999
25 Brinson
26
27 trenschler
28 bigdaddychester
29
30 er999
31 El wedo del milagro
32 Tobias Lutz
33 Madbricky
34
35 freestoke (covered by StoneDog)


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Tobias Lutz said:


> The hell with it...I'll find somewhere to put it ipe:


Yeah, my pipe cabinet! oke::whoo:


----------



## trenschler (Nov 18, 2012)

I'll go ahead and take that second slot and bump this thread so we hopefully get the 5 more we need

1 commonsenseman
2 Stonedog
3 DanR (covered by Tobias Lutz)
4 MiamiMikePA
5 splattttttt
6
7 Freestoke (covered by DanR)
8 Tobias Lutz
9
10 bigdaddychester
11 JKlavins
12 Hambone1
13 splattttttt
14 freestoke (covered by freestoke)
15 DanR
16 JKlavins
17 JuanOrez
18 Stonedog
19 MiamiMikePA
20
21 mikebjrtx
22 JuanOrez
23 El wedo del milagro
24 er999
25 Brinson
26 trenschler
27 trenschler
28 bigdaddychester
29
30 er999
31 El wedo del milagro
32 Tobias Lutz
33 Madbricky
34
35 freestoke (covered by StoneDog)


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I just noticed that Tobias "bought" me a second slot. thank you sir, you are too kind!!

Well, we are drawing near to the big day - the drawing is this weekend. Only a few slots left. A good time will be had by the winner, that's for sure!!! Good luck everyone!

*The drawing for the Pipe Tobacco Super Lottery is Dec 7th*

1 commonsenseman
2 Stonedog
3 DanR (covered by Tobias Lutz)
4 MiamiMikePA
5 splattttttt
6
7 Freestoke (covered by DanR)
8 Tobias Lutz
9
10 bigdaddychester
11 JKlavins
12 Hambone1
13 splattttttt
14 freestoke (covered by freestoke)
15 DanR
16 JKlavins
17 JuanOrez
18 Stonedog
19 MiamiMikePA
20
21 mikebjrtx
22 JuanOrez
23 El wedo del milagro
24 er999
25 Brinson
26 trenschler
27 trenschler
28 bigdaddychester
29
30 er999
31 El wedo del milagro
32 Tobias Lutz
33 Madbricky
34
35 freestoke (covered by StoneDog)


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

1 commonsenseman
2 Stonedog
3 DanR (covered by Tobias Lutz)
4 MiamiMikePA
5 splattttttt
6
7 Freestoke (covered by DanR)
8 Tobias Lutz
9
10 bigdaddychester
11 JKlavins
12 Hambone1
13 splattttttt
14 freestoke (covered by freestoke)
15 DanR
16 JKlavins
17 JuanOrez
18 Stonedog
19 MiamiMikePA
20 mikebjrtx
21 mikebjrtx
22 JuanOrez
23 El wedo del milagro
24 er999
25 Brinson
26 trenschler
27 trenschler
28 bigdaddychester
29
30 er999
31 El wedo del milagro
32 Tobias Lutz
33 Madbricky
34
35 freestoke (covered by StoneDog) 

Ill go one more.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Just FYI, I'm traveling this Saturday, but will keep this open right up to the drawing time. If you get your name in (and time stamped before the drawing), you're good.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Empty slots? We don' need no empty slots. I'll take #6

1 commonsenseman
2 Stonedog
3 DanR (covered by Tobias Lutz)
4 MiamiMikePA
5 splattttttt
6 RJPuffs
7 Freestoke (covered by DanR)
8 Tobias Lutz
9
10 bigdaddychester
11 JKlavins
12 Hambone1
13 splattttttt
14 freestoke (covered by freestoke)
15 DanR
16 JKlavins
17 JuanOrez
18 Stonedog
19 MiamiMikePA
20 mikebjrtx
21 mikebjrtx
22 JuanOrez
23 El wedo del milagro
24 er999
25 Brinson
26 trenschler
27 trenschler
28 bigdaddychester
29
30 er999
31 El wedo del milagro
32 Tobias Lutz
33 Madbricky
34
35 freestoke (covered by StoneDog)


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

I'll throw my hat in the ring.

1 commonsenseman
2 Stonedog
3 DanR (covered by Tobias Lutz)
4 MiamiMikePA
5 splattttttt
6 RJPuffs
7 Freestoke (covered by DanR)
8 Tobias Lutz
9 BlueDevil07
10 bigdaddychester
11 JKlavins
12 Hambone1
13 splattttttt
14 freestoke (covered by freestoke)
15 DanR
16 JKlavins
17 JuanOrez
18 Stonedog
19 MiamiMikePA
20 mikebjrtx
21 mikebjrtx
22 JuanOrez
23 El wedo del milagro
24 er999
25 Brinson
26 trenschler
27 trenschler
28 bigdaddychester
29
30 er999
31 El wedo del milagro
32 Tobias Lutz
33 Madbricky
34
35 freestoke (covered by StoneDog)


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

It's looking pretty good here pipers! Only two spots open with about 6 hours till the drawing. Claim them now!

1 commonsenseman
2 Stonedog
3 DanR (covered by Tobias Lutz)
4 MiamiMikePA
5 splattttttt
6 RJPuffs
7 Freestoke (covered by DanR)
8 Tobias Lutz
9 BlueDevil07
10 bigdaddychester
11 JKlavins
12 Hambone1
13 splattttttt
14 freestoke (covered by freestoke)
15 DanR
16 JKlavins
17 JuanOrez
18 Stonedog
19 MiamiMikePA
20 mikebjrtx
21 mikebjrtx
22 JuanOrez
23 El wedo del milagro
24 er999
25 Brinson
26 trenschler
27 trenschler
28 bigdaddychester
29
30 er999
31 El wedo del milagro
32 Tobias Lutz
33 Madbricky
34
35 freestoke (covered by StoneDog)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

*If we fill the last two spots please open up #35. I'm sure Jim won't mind  and I'd like to make sure everyone has a chance.*



DanR said:


> It's looking pretty good here pipers! Only two spots open with about 6 hours till the drawing. Claim them now!
> 
> 1 commonsenseman
> 2 Stonedog
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Let’s go ahead and fill it up. 


1 commonsenseman
2 Stonedog
3 DanR (covered by Tobias Lutz)
4 MiamiMikePA
5 splattttttt
6 RJPuffs
7 Freestoke (covered by DanR)
8 Tobias Lutz
9 BlueDevil07
10 bigdaddychester
11 JKlavins
12 Hambone1
13 splattttttt
14 freestoke (covered by freestoke)
15 DanR
16 JKlavins
17 JuanOrez
18 Stonedog
19 MiamiMikePA
20 mikebjrtx
21 mikebjrtx
22 JuanOrez
23 El wedo del milagro
24 er999
25 Brinson
26 trenschler
27 trenschler
28 bigdaddychester
29 El wedo del milagro (covered by Tobias Lutz)
30 er999
31 El wedo del milagro
32 Tobias Lutz
33 Madbricky
34 Stonedog (covered by Tobias Lutz)
35 freestoke (covered by StoneDog)


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

and we're all booked up


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

And the winner is..... #17 @JuanOrez


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*And the winning number is 17. Congratulations Juanorez!*

1 commonsenseman
2 Stonedog
3 DanR (covered by Tobias Lutz) 
4 MiamiMikePA
5 splattttttt
6 RJPuffs
7 Freestoke (covered by DanR) - acknowledged
8 Tobias Lutz
9 BlueDevil07
10 bigdaddychester
11 JKlavins
12 Hambone1
13 splattttttt
14 freestoke (covered by freestoke)
15 DanR - acknowledged 
16 JKlavins
*17 JuanOrez - WINNER!*
18 Stonedog
19 MiamiMikePA
20 mikebjrtx
21 mikebjrtx
22 JuanOrez
23 El wedo del milagro
24 er999
25 Brinson
26 trenschler
27 trenschler
28 bigdaddychester
29 El wedo del milagro (covered by Tobias Lutz)
30 er999
31 El wedo del milagro
32 Tobias Lutz
33 Madbricky
34 Stonedog (covered by Tobias Lutz)
35 freestoke (covered by StoneDog)

We'll continue to use this thread for the acknowledgments and payments. All participants please chime in that you acknowledge the winner, and post your shipping information when your payment is made.
@JuanOrez- please list any preferences (or wishes) you might have, then take over this thread to track all the payments.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Well played. Congrats JuanOrez. Enjoy what's comin to ya!


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

Congrats JuanOrez!


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

:thumb: Congrats, thankfully I only need to do this once as opposed to two (the regular monthly lotto) but there it is! Enjoy the 34+ :faint: tins that will be coming your way and start bomb proofing your mailbox!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Holy cow! I never win anything. If I had to pick one thing to win, this would be it!

Beggars can't be choosers so whatever you feel like sending is fine by me.

My address is below. Thanks again all. It may actually be a challenge to convince my wife I didn't order all the packages...

657 38th St.
Des Moines, IA 50312


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

JuanOrez said:


> It may actually be a challenge to convince my wife I didn't order all the packages...


I'm taping a fake invoice on the outside of mine :biggrin:


----------



## trenschler (Nov 18, 2012)

Congrats Jon! I'll get a couple of tins ordered for you in the next couple of days.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

JuanOrez said:


> Holy cow! I never win anything. If I had to pick one thing to win, this would be it!
> 
> Beggars can't be choosers so whatever you feel like sending is fine by me.
> 
> ...


Can't quite figure out your profile, Jon. :ask: I was wondering why you didn't just put that address there, until I went to see if your name would be on the "About me" page, but none of the normal info is there -- yet it shows up in your avatar?

No matter, I'll address it to Juan Orez, since it really makes no difference what name goes on it. It'll be out Monday! lane: Nice win, Jon! :tu


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

freestoke said:


> Can't quite figure out your profile, Jon. :ask: I was wondering why you didn't just put that address there, until I went to see if your name would be on the "About me" page, but none of the normal info is there -- yet it shows up in your avatar?
> 
> No matter, I'll address it to Juan Orez, since it really makes no difference what name goes on it. It'll be out Monday! lane: Nice win, Jon! :tu


Robot? That's okay... I've seen robots smokin pipes :drum:


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

1 commonsenseman
2 Stonedog
3 DanR (covered by Tobias Lutz) Acknowledged
4 MiamiMikePA
5 splattttttt Acknowledged
6 RJPuffs
7 Freestoke (covered by DanR) Acknowledged
8 Tobias Lutz Acknowledged
9 BlueDevil07 Acknowledged
10 bigdaddychester
11 JKlavins
12 Hambone1
13 splattttttt Acknowledged
14 freestoke (covered by freestoke)
15 DanR Acknowledged 
16 JKlavins
17 JuanOrez - WINNER!
18 Stonedog
19 MiamiMikePA
20 mikebjrtx
21 mikebjrtx
22 JuanOrez
23 El wedo del milagro
24 er999 Acknowledged
25 Brinson
26 trenschler Acknowledged
27 trenschler Acknowledged
28 bigdaddychester
29 El wedo del milagro (covered by Tobias Lutz)
30 er999 Acknowledged
31 El wedo del milagro
32 Tobias Lutz Acknowledged
33 Madbricky
34 Stonedog (covered by Tobias Lutz)
35 freestoke (covered by StoneDog) Acknowledged

Thanks again all. You guys are great and I look forward to fending off the wife and her rolling pin. :help:


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

JuanOrez said:


> 1 commonsenseman
> 2 Stonedog
> 3 DanR (covered by Tobias Lutz) Acknowledged
> 4 MiamiMikePA
> ...


Make sure to count 29 and 34 as acknowledged. You'll be getting 5 tins from me :biggrin:


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I will get a couple tins out to you in the next few days.

Are you sure you don't have any preferences?


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Congrats, Will send something this week.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

splattttttt said:


> Robot? That's okay... I've seen robots smokin pipes :drum:


His posting history and various other things about his profile are unusual. :spy: The avatar says 338 total posts, but the list only counts 250 -- and who knew there were all those puff lotteries going on? :shock: Something in a *Hacker*t? :lol:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

This is me ACKNOWLEDGING. 

Congrats on the win!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I still don't see me (covered by me) acknowledged, but as I said, it'll hit the airways tomorrow. lane:


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

freestoke said:


> I still don't see me (covered by me) acknowledged, but as I said, it'll hit the airways tomorrow. lane:


hittin the PO early in the AM too


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Ok Jon, (at least) three tins coming your way for 2, 18, and 35 that I'm covering for Freestoke.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

1 commonsenseman Acknowledged
2 Stonedog Acknowledged
3 DanR (covered by Tobias Lutz) Acknowledged
4 MiamiMikePA
5 splattttttt Acknowledged
6 RJPuffs
7 Freestoke (covered by DanR) Acknowledged
8 Tobias Lutz Acknowledged
9 BlueDevil07 Acknowledged
10 bigdaddychester
11 JKlavins
12 Hambone1
13 splattttttt Acknowledged
14 freestoke (covered by freestoke) Acknowledged
15 DanR Acknowledged 
16 JKlavins
17 JuanOrez - WINNER!
18 Stonedog Acknowledged
19 MiamiMikePA
20 mikebjrtx
21 mikebjrtx
22 JuanOrez
23 El wedo del milagro Acknowledged
24 er999 Acknowledged
25 Brinson Acknowledged
26 trenschler Acknowledged
27 trenschler Acknowledged
28 bigdaddychester
29 El wedo del milagro (covered by Tobias Lutz) Acknowledged
30 er999 Acknowledged
31 El wedo del milagro Acknowledged
32 Tobias Lutz Acknowledged
33 Madbricky
34 Stonedog (covered by Tobias Lutz) Acknowledged
35 freestoke (covered by StoneDog) Acknowledged

Update! I'm only able to get to the forums once a day so that's why I'm a little slow in the updates. El Wedo asked about preferences and I really don't have any. I love all types of tobacco. I am a little overstocked on aro's right now so maybe hold back on those. Other than that, I like surprises! 

My wife reminded me it's my birthday on the 15th so she said I can consider all these tins my present. lol


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Order No. 262854: December 9, 2013
(Invoice #1320566823 )

Looks like you should have it on Thur via UPS. Congrats!!!


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

on the way Jon!

USPS DC# 9400-1096-9993-9476-5470-78


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

shipped priority today. Lost my receipt, so no confirmation. Sorry.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Yo, Jon. I think the tail number is USPS 9114901123086283329019. lane: Might not show up until tomorrow, and if it doesn't I'll double check the numbers.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I'll ship something this weekend, can't get to the Post Office until than


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

lane: 9114901123086504010627 (1lb 12.2oz) :biggrin:


----------



## trenschler (Nov 18, 2012)

4noggins order 68612 placed. Will update with DC as soon as I get it.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

December 12th. The number's right.

https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConf...tRef=qt&tLc=0&tLabels=+9114901123086283329019


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

1 commonsenseman Acknowledged
2 Stonedog Acknowledged
3 DanR (covered by Tobias Lutz) 9114901123086504010627
4 MiamiMikePA Acknowledged
5 splattttttt Acknowledged
6 RJPuffs
7 Freestoke (covered by DanR) Acknowledged
8 Tobias Lutz 9114901123086504010627
9 BlueDevil07 Acknowledged
10 bigdaddychester 9400109699939476547078
11 JKlavins
12 Hambone1 Acknowledged
13 splattttttt Acknowledged
14 freestoke (covered by freestoke) 9114901123086283329019
15 DanR Acknowledged 
16 JKlavins
17 JuanOrez - WINNER!
18 Stonedog Acknowledged
19 MiamiMikePA Acknowledged
20 mikebjrtx
21 mikebjrtx
22 JuanOrez
23 El wedo del milagro Acknowledged
24 er999 Acknowledged
25 Brinson Acknowledged
26 trenschler Acknowledged
27 trenschler Acknowledged
28 bigdaddychester 9400109699939476547078
29 El wedo del milagro (covered by Tobias Lutz) 9114901123086504010627
30 er999 Acknowledged
31 El wedo del milagro Acknowledged
32 Tobias Lutz 9114901123086504010627
33 Madbricky
34 Stonedog (covered by Tobias Lutz) 9114901123086504010627
35 freestoke (covered by StoneDog) Acknowledged

Tobias...All I can say is oh, boy. :banana:


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Sorry for taking a while, I have been a bit out of commission due to coughing, but never fear for I have your order!!!
I did read that while you like "all" tobacco blends, you seem to be overstocked on aros, so I tried to stay away from those, you'll have to tell me how I did once you get the tins. :biggrin: 
Anyway, I only have the pipes and cigars order number (pipes-cigars-tobacco-471773) so when I get the dcn I'll let you know. lane:


----------



## trenschler (Nov 18, 2012)

trenschler said:


> 4noggins order 68612 placed. Will update with DC as soon as I get it.


USPS DC 9405510200882998533984. Should be delivered Friday.


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

Will ship in the next couple days!! Congrats @JuanOrez!!!


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

Pipes and Cigars order placed. Order ID W-472072. Will update with DC when available.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

1 commonsenseman Acknowledged
2 Stonedog Acknowledged
3 DanR (covered by Tobias Lutz) 9114901123086504010627
4 MiamiMikePA Acknowledged
5 splattttttt Acknowledged
6 RJPuffs
7 Freestoke (covered by DanR) Acknowledged
8 Tobias Lutz 9114901123086504010627
9 BlueDevil07 Acknowledged
10 bigdaddychester 9400109699939476547078
11 JKlavins Acknowledged
12 Hambone1 Acknowledged
13 splattttttt Acknowledged
14 freestoke (covered by freestoke) 9114901123086283329019
15 DanR Acknowledged 
16 JKlavins Acknowledged
17 JuanOrez - WINNER!
18 Stonedog Acknowledged
19 MiamiMikePA Acknowledged
20 mikebjrtx
21 mikebjrtx
22 JuanOrez
23 El wedo del milagro Acknowledged
24 er999 Acknowledged
25 Brinson Acknowledged
26 trenschler 9405510200882998533984
27 trenschler 9405510200882998533984
28 bigdaddychester 9400109699939476547078
29 El wedo del milagro (covered by Tobias Lutz) 9114901123086504010627
30 er999 Acknowledged
31 El wedo del milagro Acknowledged
32 Tobias Lutz 9114901123086504010627
33 Madbricky
34 Stonedog (covered by Tobias Lutz) 9114901123086504010627
35 freestoke (covered by StoneDog) Acknowledged

Another update. Can't wait for the first package! eep:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Mine's on it's way now too!

91149011598115284034531


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I put in an order for you yesterday with P&C. As of right now it's status is still "pending".

I will post the tracking # as soon as I have it.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

1 commonsenseman 91149011598115284034531
2 Stonedog Acknowledged
3 DanR (covered by Tobias Lutz) 9114901123086504010627
4 MiamiMikePA Acknowledged
5 splattttttt Acknowledged
6 RJPuffs
7 Freestoke (covered by DanR) Acknowledged
8 Tobias Lutz 9114901123086504010627
9 BlueDevil07 Acknowledged
10 bigdaddychester 9400109699939476547078
11 JKlavins Acknowledged
12 Hambone1 Acknowledged
13 splattttttt Acknowledged
14 freestoke (covered by freestoke) 9114901123086283329019
15 DanR Acknowledged 
16 JKlavins Acknowledged
17 JuanOrez - WINNER!
18 Stonedog Acknowledged
19 MiamiMikePA Acknowledged
20 mikebjrtx
21 mikebjrtx
22 JuanOrez
23 El wedo del milagro Acknowledged
24 er999 Acknowledged
25 Brinson Acknowledged
26 trenschler 9405510200882998533984
27 trenschler 9405510200882998533984
28 bigdaddychester 9400109699939476547078
29 El wedo del milagro (covered by Tobias Lutz) 9114901123086504010627
30 er999 Acknowledged
31 El wedo del milagro Acknowledged
32 Tobias Lutz 9114901123086504010627
33 Madbricky
34 Stonedog (covered by Tobias Lutz) 9114901123086504010627
35 freestoke (covered by StoneDog) Acknowledged

The packages are starting to blow up my mailbox! I'm really enjoying the look on my wife's face when she checks the mail. op2:

I will post confirmation of delivery as soon as I can with a group photo as well. I will be going out of town for a couple week for xmas and my in-laws don't do the technology thing. As soon as I return I will catch up on the updates!


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

USPS Tracking Number: 9400110200828007409069 in flight


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

OK, my portion of your winnings are on the first leg of their journey. Hopefully the second and final leg begins Thursday or Friday. Will provide tracking number then.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Congrats! I'll get something out as soon as all this durn snow is shoveled out of the driveway!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I also apologize for the delay. My package is on the way as well: https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction!input.action?tLabels=9405503699300176005815


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Your order was made on the 16th to my selected vendor. I have strongly requested they expedite things. Craig


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

on the way 1ZEW9678YW32852850


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

OK, a little over 1.5lbs of baccy went out in a USPS priority flate rate box earlier today. 

9505 5000 1554 3355 0004 05

Apologies for the delays.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Your order was also made on the 16th to my selected vendor, there was the small issue of not having been age verified (am now!) and now there is further delays in shipping your package (my guess: the Christmas package madness that always happens every December). I thank you for your patience in waiting for this package and hope that it gets shipped soon (probably going to get shipped after Christmas). Once I receive the dcn (or official notice of shipping status) I will let you know as well.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Ok guys, I'm back from the barren tundra and back to the world of the interwebs. It looks like most, if not all have sent me baccy so I will have credit and feedback loaded soon. Sorry it's taken me so long to respond but I've been without internet.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

JuanOrez said:


> Ok guys, I'm back from the barren tundra and back to the world of the interwebs. It looks like most, if not all have sent me baccy so I will have credit and feedback loaded soon. Sorry it's taken me so long to respond but I've been without internet.


As it turns out your package got shipped on the same day that I ordered it, so you should have it by now.
Here's the dcn for redundancy purposes: 9101901065315528524890. 
Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Your order still said processing so I lost my mind and I called yesterday....some kind of problem with cc order. Expired expo date and they never informed me. You have to figure it yourself with them. No emails, no call...I expressed my dissatisfaction and It's out now,1ZEW9678YN33141801
My apologies!


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Ok...funny story but not really. Here it goes...

My mother comes over to watch my son for a couple hours while me and the wife were at work. 

I had all the boxes of baccy w/names on my ping pong table(organized in my own way). I get home and my mom is BEAMING with pride. She had cleaned the whole house...Including Christmas boxes, wrapping, cardboard and everything she could find that could be considered recycling/garbage. Unfortunately, she misidentified my baccy boxes and return addresses from Puff.com along with the other xmas garbage. Without the names associated to the baccy I'm stuck with memory only on who sent what. Since I don't know who sent what exactly I'm going to give everyone +1 feedback regardless of tracking or delivery because I can't 100% confirm anything. What makes me really sad is that she also tossed DanR's awesome drawing. I can't remember what he sent me for baccy but that awesome drawing of Santa smoking a pipe will live with me forever. 

My mom had the best intentions to help me out with the Christmas aftermath so I have no ill will. My wife knew what I had planned for tracking the packages so when my mom told us what she did, the wife's laughter was...exceptional. 

MY LIFE IS HARD. :violin:

I will get a group photo of all baccy together soon and post. At least my wife and mom didn't throw away the baccy out of spite...yet.

Jon


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

JuanOrez said:


> Ok...funny story but not really. Here it goes...
> 
> My mother comes over to watch my son for a couple hours while me and the wife were at work.
> 
> ...


I almost had a damn heart attack- I thought you were going to say that all your tobacco was mistakenly thrown away. Thanks- I'm going to go change my slacks now.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I almost had a damn heart attack- I thought you were going to say that all your tobacco was mistakenly thrown away. Thanks- I'm going to go change my slacks now.


What he said.


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

Whew! I almost thought you were going to say she threw it all out too!! Mine should be arriving tomorrow! Cheers!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

As they say, Jon, it's the thought that counts. :lol:


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I almost had a damn heart attack- I thought you were going to say that all your tobacco was mistakenly thrown away. Thanks- I'm going to go change my slacks now.


ound:
That would be horrible! All that good baccy gone to waste....


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Whew, you had me nervous for a moment there, too! I can't wait to see the picture. It's not really important who sent what, just that you got blasted! And, I'm glad you enjoyed the picture.

Cheers!


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Ok! I just got the last two tins today. below is a pic and a list of what blew up my mailbox!

C&D - Ridin' the Raid 50g
C&D - Apricots & Cream 50g
C&D - Five O'Clock Shadow 50g
McClelland - Frog Morton 100g 
Dan - Galway 50g
Rattrays -Marlin Flake x2 50g & 100g
McClelland - 3 Oaks 50g
GL Pease - Westminster 50g
McClelland - St. James Woods 100g
Escudo x2 50g
Ashton - Artisan's Blend 50g
Bell's - Three Nuns 50g
McClelland - Dark Star 100g
Hearth & Home - Classic Burley Kake 8oz
Hearth & Home - Anni Kake 8oz
Hearth & Home - Virginia Spice 8oz
Sutliff - Navigator 50g
Sutliff - Man's Best Friend
Hearth & Home - House of Lords 50g
Hearth & Home - Daybreak 50g
Peterson - Nutty Cut 50g
Sam Gawith - 1792 Flake 50g
Sam Gawith - Full Virginia Flake 50g
Sam Gawith - Squadron Leader 50g
Solani - Aged Burley Flake 50g
Peterson - Irish Flake 50g
Peterson - University Flake 50g
Wessex - Campaign 50g
Balkan Sasieni 50g
Brebbia - #28 50g
Vauen - #15 50g
Vauen - Jubilaums Edition 50g
Rattray's - Red Rapparee 50g
Dunhill - Nightcap 50g

Seriously!! The amount of baccy sitting in front of me is insane. I sincerely thank each of you for your thoughtful and VERY generous packages you sent me. I'm going to mark each tin as "Puff 2013 Lotto". Each time I crack one and smoke her down, I will be thinking of you guys. :beerchug:


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

I think I have left feedback for everyone but if not, let me know and I'll correct asap!

Also, I don't see my pic yet but it often takes time for images to load for me.

Cheers!

Jon


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow. I didn't play this year, but I had to come by and check out the damages!


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

I got another tin in the mail! Thanks for the Early Morning Pipe, Craig!

Also, I don't see the picture I tried to post above. I will try again...









Jon


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Great cliff hanger Juan LOL

Happy New Year BOTL


----------

